# What is your/your dog's daily routine?



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm just curious about how other people structure their day with their dog since I just got my first dog, Bruno, a little over a month ago. I've always been very bad at keeping a routine for myself and thought it might be quite therapeutic to have a dog to force myself to keep one. It has actually been working out well and my executive functioning skills have really benefited as well as my oxytocin levels (http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16412-pet-dogs-rival-humans-for-emotional-satisfaction.html). ;-) But I'm always looking for new ideas so I'd like to know what other people do. I'll go first with our routine...

8ish Wake up
8:30ish Bruno's big run/walk
10:30 Bruno goes out to potty then eats breakfast in crate while I go to work
2pm Home for lunch and to let Bruno outside and play a little, some obedience training
3pm Back to work and put Bruno in the crate with a stuffed Kong
7:30pm Home, Bruno's medium walk
8:00pm Bruno's dinner
8:30pm 9x out of 10 I've been doing something in the evening at home or where I can bring Bruno, so usually we hang out until bedtime with friends or do some training stuff if it's just us.
11:30pm Bruno goes out for the last time & to bed

A little background on me is that I live with a roommate though she doesn't interact with Bruno that much and mostly lives at her boyfriend's, so I'm the only one caring for Bruno. 

Would love to hear from people about how they and their families structure their time around their dogs. I just read some posts on a different website where people were discussing what their dogs do while they are at work so I'm specifically interested in hearing how long people leave the dogs home alone and how long in crates and what the dog has to do while in the crate. 

Thanks!


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Our schedule:
0500: Everyone up for breakfast and potty time. 
0530: Hubs leaves for PT and Mommy and Aggie go back to bed (LOL)
0615: Aggie goes to play outside while I get ready for work. 
0730: I leave for work and Aggie hangs out in the tiled bathroom while i'm there. She takes toys with her and now her kong. I have a feeling she escapes from the bathroom and runs around the hosue while I'm gone then goes back into the bathroom when she hears me come home. How do I know she does this? Today I came home to her sound asleep on the couch. LMAO She likes her crate as well, but she had a history of potty problems (food allergies) so for the just in case she hangs out in easy to clean places rather than me cleanign her crate. I would happily put the crate in the bathroom with her but it doesn't fit. 
1600: I get home from work and Aggie and I go to dog park to play till Dad gets off at 1700. 
1700: We have dinner then go on a walk. 
2200 we head to bed usually. Aggie goes out then bed.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

10 am: Our adult dog comes up on the bed for a snuggle for a few minutes before I get up. I let both dogs out (puppy is crated at night so he doesn't get a morning snuggle). They are out until I have had my shower and then we hang out in my office (they entertain themselves on the floor while I work)
11:30: feeding time, then out in the backyard for potty. If it's not too hot and I'm not too busy, I will walk them separately just up the road and back.
12-3 pm: I work while the dogs entertain themselves. If I'm not too busy I will sit out in the backyard with them for a while, or do some training.
3 pm: Puppy is put away in his crate for a nap, I take adult dog for an hour's walk or so.
5 pm: Puppy is let out of his crate and is taken out to pee, then I spend more time on the computer (working usually, or hanging out in the forums)
7 pm: puppy is put away for another nap, hubby and I have dinner and watch tv until about 9-9:30, adult dog hangs out with us on the couch, then puppy is let out again.
10:30 pm: feeding time for the dogs, then separate walks, about 20 minutes each.
11:30 - 1:30: the dogs entertain themselves, and we do training and I play with them etc.
1:30 am: puppy is put away in his crate for the night, adult dog goes to her bed, hubby and I go to bed.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Wake up

Eat a lot

Try to take over the world

Nap

Eat a lot

Try to take over the world

Sleep

Time allotments vary based on how close they get to actually taking over the world.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Puppy wakes me up at 5 or 6 am. grrrr...
All 4 eat breakfast.
hook puppy to tie-down here in my office while I drink coffee and screw around on the internet. She plays with other dogs and toys.
When she goes down for a nap, I shower.
Puppy and I do any errands we need to.
All 4 eat lunch.
Naptime for dogs, paperwork for me.
dogs run around and do dog-things.
Dinner for dogs.
hubby comes home, lets dogs (except for puppy) out to run around and chase balls.
Puppy and I work on leash training.
dogs nap while I make dinner.
dogs do dog-things.
Bedtime.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmmm I wouldn't say we follow a tight nit schedule. I am home all the time right now until I can get a driver's licenese to make it easier to transport to a job.

Currently though..

6:00 we wake up . Lela wakes up my daughter for me with kisses ..I love this cause I no longer have to hear the I don't want to get up in the mornings...instead it is giggles and get off me girl .
6:45 Lela watches my daughter leaves for school and gets on the bus and Lela responds by crying for a few minutes and looking at me as though I should be mourning the loss of my child that clearly just left me forever.
7:00-9:00 I left this time period kinda open because Lela is very clear when she wants her walk or to potty and she kinda fluctates between 7-9. Sometimes she goes back to bed after my daughter leaves sometimes she dosent and wants out right away.
8:00-9:00 breakfast.. tricks for treats..tug time..this is basically the time we get a little morning frustration out of the way, really helps to do it before her walk .
10:0-12:00 she pretty much does what she wants , she sleeps, she "watches" tv she chews a bone and comes and licks my feet or begs for her kong. In witch she can kill almost a good hour on that kong.
12:00-2:00 Walk time potty time 
2:00-3:00 I think lela only naps during this time..she kinda I think knows the kid is going to be home so she catches her zzz's
3:00- 6:00 These would be the hours her and my daughter drive me nuts. They throw ball in the house knock drinks over. Laugh too loud and bark too loud, give mommy a head ache, don't listen and act a fool. AKA their favorite part of the day.
6:30 - Dinner time no tv no barking no screaming food equals quiet time to talk and time for Lela to mind her manners and eat with the family like a good girl. Her bowl is in the kitchen and she is accustomed
to getting done with hers first and waiting patiently while we eat ours ever so slowly.
7:00-8:30 Take another potty break, lick my daughter dry after a bath cause I clearly didn't do a good enough job. Helps me tuck the kid in.
9:-00- Bedtime- She mostly sleeps wakes up bugs daddy to play they rough house and tug and then back to sleeping or chewing something

I don't sleep well so she mostly hangs out on the couch by me till I drag my butt to bed then she takes her spot on my feet or sometimes she gets in a teddy bear mood and wants to be cuddled.

It is a pretty basic rotuine I would actually love more variety lol the same thing all day everyday just gets so old for all of us. I can't wait till it is nice out so I can add more park time and walk time and play time into the schedule. I even hope to bring her fishing with us over the summer.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

6.15am me & hubby get up go down, let branston outside for potty then branston goes back in his crate until all floor mopping is done.

7.30am branstons breakfast, back to crate while hubby ,kids & i get ready for work/school.

8.30am every has left so its just me & branston. he goes out to potty again then we train sit/wait/down for about 20 mins.

lots of tea drinking & biscuit dunking for me now while branston plays with his toys.

10.30 we go out for our daily hike all around the local woods & farmers fields then home. this takes about 50 mins.

branston is crated if i go out shopping or to visit friends etc but let out asap i get home.

5.30 dinner time for us and branston is fed straight afterwards.

outside to potty again roughly an hour after his dinner.

7pm a quick walk around the block there usually arent many people around at this time which is a good thing 

10.30 branston last chance to potty before bed.

it does and can vary for example, if i have to go out for a couple of hours early in the morning then branston doesnt get breakfast until i get home which could be 11am as he has been known to poop in his crate  although he hasnt done this for a few weeks now


----------



## sheasmommy (Jan 30, 2011)

Our daily routine goes something like this:

5:30a - Get up and eat breakfast
6a - Out for a walk/potty. Then Shea goes into her crate. 
6:50a - Mommy goes to her first visits (I am a homecare nurse)
8:30a - Mommy comes home and there's another walk/potty.
9:30a- Mommy leaves for more visits. Shea goes in her crate from then until around 3:30pm. 
3:30p - Potty break and cuddle time!!!!
5p - Dinner!

Usually at this point Shea doesn't want to go out. I usually take her out one last time at 9:30p before bed. She barks once when she needs to go out and I let her decide...but if she hasn't gone at all since 3:30p, I try and facilitate it!

So, this is her routine! I also pop home now and again for lunch and at random times during the day when I can for more cuddle/snuggle time.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Mon , Wed , Fri:
Get up at 7am. Kids are still in bed. I let the dogs out , then they come back in and I talk to them while I make the kids breakfast. I explain to the dogs that today is a sanity day since the kids go to school. 
8 to 9am- feed kids , dress them , bring them to school
9:15 dogs get breakfast , I have coffee
10am - let dogs out for morning constitutional. I do the same , indoors
11am to 3:30pm- long walks or hikes , some obedience training. An occasional photo job ( dogs come with me temps permitting) Lots of petting , relaxing , laying on the floor watching Discovery if the weather is bad. Editing a photo job or Web surfing with dogs snoring at my feet.
3:30 - inform dogs sanity time is over , time to get the kids
3:30 to 6pm - kid related stuff
6pm - huband comes home plays with kids and dogs while I make dinner
7pm - dog dinner , people dinner
7 to 11pm - in and out of the yard at their leisure. Sacking out with the family. 

Tuesday and Thursday
Same as above , without the sane leisure time between 9am and 3:30 pm  My son has in home therapy 5 hours a day on Tuesday and Thursday. Dogs like to greet the therapists as long as they are female. Males get a suspicious eye and are observed by the dogs lest they pull any funny business with my son lol 

Weekends - each one is different. The only consistency is the times the dogs eat and going in and out of our yard at their leisure. We are usually all out at a park , for a hike , or in our yard weather permitting. Weather has not been permitting lately...


----------



## Dreadog (Jun 12, 2009)

M-F schedule:

5:30am- Hoku and I wake up and go out for a walk
6:20- return from walk, feed Hoku
6:30- wake up hubby and kids, Hoku helps wake everyone up
7:15- Hubby and kids out the door for work/school/daycare
7:30- Hoku in crate, me out door for work
4:00pm- Hubby and kids come home from work/school, hoku goes on short walk, hangs out with the family
6:00- Me home from work, sometimes Hoku and Hubby go for runs or walks, Hoku gets dinner, family eats dinner, then it is homework, bath, book, bed for kids
8:30- last child down for the night, sometimes short Hoku walk again
10:45- last potty break for Hoku, then we crawl in bed and watch the 11 o'clock news
11:30- lights out

S-S
7:00- kids wake us all up, hoku get let into backyard for potty,
8:00- Hoku goes for a longer walk or a run, then gets breakfast
The rest of the day completely depends on whats going on
6:00pm- Hoku dinner
10:45 or so, last time out


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 3, 2011)

our schedule is now changed since i no longer work and am home all the time  

wake up at 8am
take molly out to potty/walk immediately 
8:30am feed her 1/4 cup dry food
8:45am molly is put in her kennel because i walk my son to school 
9:00am molly let out of the kennel and after that is whatever...playing with toys or couch potato 
11am potty/walk
2pm potty/walk
5pm potty/walk
5:30pm fed the other 1/4 cup dry food
8pm potty/walk
then typically bed time is between 10-11pm
but if up really late like on weekends...then
11pm potty/walk


----------



## Toabster (Nov 16, 2010)

5:45-6:20: wake up
6:30 - brekkies
7:00-7:40 - out for a walk / off leash run
8:00 - I leave for work
12:30 - me, dog sitter or neighbor comes over to feed the pup and take him for a short walk
5:00 - we come home from work
6:30 - dinner
6:40 - long walk / off-leash run around
evening: puppy sleeps while we hang out
10: last pee before bed


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

4:30 am we get up and I take Porter out...then go back to bed when Steven leaves, Porter also gets in the bed with me
8am (9-10 if its raining) I wake up and get on the computer, Porter sits with me
9am I take Porter out to pee
11am I take him out for about 30min to 1 1/2 run/play time. I feed him when we get back in because he wont eat before then
1-2pm we go out to play or just hang out in the yard, unless he is still tired
3pm Steven gets home and Porter gets fed again
6pm Porter goes out again to potty
8pm Porter gets in his chair and goes to bed......yes, he gave himself a bed time 

I also take him out before I go to bed, but thats always some random time between 6pm and 12am. I also take him out later on the weekends, but I make sure he never has to hold it more than 8 hours. He's really random with how much play he needs. Some days he just wants to lay around after his 11am play/run time. Other days he'll run around outside for a hour in the afternoon none stop. Because of that we don't really have a set time that we take him out to play. He always lets us know what he wants to do, so we just do whatever he wants. Like yesterday he slept most of the day, and today he ran around like he was on drugs for over a hour around 5pm. Silly dog.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

On the days I work (3 days a week)
* up whenever Ginger wakes us up, somewhere round 5:30am
* out to potty
* I have coffee & watch whatever I recorded the night before. 
* roughly an hour after we get up, it's breakfast.
* out to potty directly afterwords
* 8:30am-I start my car, they potty
* Ginger goes in her crate, the other two are loose

2:10pm: I;m home from work, out to potty
* feed parrots
* feed dogs
* directly out to potty
* an hour after they eat, Boone always has to go out
between then (4pm ish) til bedtime, it's grooming, training, walking if weather allows or out in the yard, lots of potty breaks and bedtime whenever Steve wakes up on his recliner LOL, usually 11pm-2am!


----------



## ChloeJakeShearer (Jun 6, 2013)

8.30- Morning jog with daddy before he goes to work .
9.00- Breakfast, then given a filled kong to keep me busy.
10.00 or 10.30- A walk around the village visit all the parks with my ball.
When I come in from my second walk I have a nap..ZzZzZz.
1.00- Lunch time! Then follow my mummy around the house while she does housework.
2.30- A 15 min walk to let me do the toilet.
3.00- Mummy hides treats or toys around the house and I've to find them one of my favorite games to play.
4.30- Dinner time! My favorite is chicken with rice and veg yummy! and if I've been a good boy a yogurt.
5.30- Out for playtime with mummy.
6.30- Daddies home a little roughhousing with daddy.
7.00-9.00- Cuddles with mummy and daddy on the couch watching t.v 
9.15- Mummy and Daddy take me out for my last walk.
10.00- Bedtime, must take my Mr moo teddy (cow teddy) and I like to sleep on the pillow and under the covers.

Thats my daily routine Mon to Fri. Weekends we may go to big parks and beaches or visit my family mostly my granny !


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow you guys are so much more disciplined then me!

Between 430-530 - dogs crawl their sorry arses out of bed (we are up at 430 due to work stuff but they take advantage to take over the bedroom)

530-830 - dogs pee, go back to bed, rough house, play, run amok being puppies

830'ish - off leash walk for 45 minutes to do a boundary check (exact time depends on coldness factor!!)

9am - brekky (that IS routine due to when I eat)

Sometime between 10-3 pm they get 2 x 10 minutes one on one training each - exact time depending on my workload but it gets done every day regardless. I go out to the workroom (which they cant come in but its a glass door so.......) and they sit outside and every time I move they look up in anticipation.....no chance guys......you would think they would learn.

Between 4-6pm - glass of wine with my husband (or finances permitting Bourbon or vodka) we walk the dogs off leash down the river for 1/2 hour and chat and laugh at their antics. This one does get left out when its peeing down with rain or the kids need us for homework, or we have a big order etc

The rest of the night......dogs have their dinner as ours is still cooking.....we do what we do and the dogs fit in with us. Watch a movie and get dog hugs, make a super cool dinner and throw them bits and pieces, go to bed and snuggle with each other and wish we had outside dogs because they SUCK when you want to just curl up and snuggle and watch a movie ALONE WITH YOUR OTHER HALF, put them outside with super cool massive marrow bone each whilst we watch a movie in peace.....................if they are outside they get let in before we crash.

....and then weekends - meh - free for all - as long as the dogs get fed morning and night and get their one on one training time - the rest is up in the air. But if we go anywhere where dogs are welcome, they get to come  And again in saying that.... we usually head to our nearest 'city' for our weekend days out (5 hours round trip but SOOO worth it) so we can take the dogs as we feel bad if we leave and they cant come lol


----------



## Charles Barkley (Apr 14, 2013)

4:30am boyfriend's up for work and plays with Charles before he leaves.. 
7:00am I'm up, computers on, Charles is let out of his pen, fed and played with..
9:00am I'm off to work..
2:00pm I'm home from work and Charles is let out of his pen to roam the house because he has been such a good boy, he still follows me around and stays in the same room I'm in tho  He has learnt to play fetch and 15 mins of that wears him out pretty quickly..
5:00pm the boyfriend's home and Charles is all over him (obviously sick of me by now)..
6:00pm the boyfriend and I have dinner and then Charles is fed..
7:00pm everyone's off to the bedroom to watch tv and Charles runs riot before he passes out for bed at approx 8:30pm

Btw thats weekdays saturdays are chilling or cleaning and sundays are 9:00am obedience training and going down to watch the boyfriend play football (can take Charles now he has all his needles) 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyB (Mar 7, 2013)

I work from home and our dog has a sensitive digestive system so her eating schedule is a little complicated... this is what it looks like if the weather is above 40 degrees. If it's colder the walks are shorter and there are more play sessions inside.

4 or 5 I'm awake
6:30 she's up and out of crate
6:45-7:00 half of her breakfast (if she doesn't eat something before we go out, she'll puke)
7:00 walk (45-60 mins)
8:00 the other half of her breakfast
8-11:45 at least one play session, the rest of the time she snoozes inside or outside her crate as she will
11:45 1/2 of her lunch
noon walk (30-90 mins)
1:00 1/2 of her lunch
After lunch, sometimes she'll get crated if I go out in the afternoon. Anywhere between 20 minutes and five hours. I'll try to do a little training/playing in here as well.
4:45 1/2 dinner
5:00 walk (45-90 mins)
6:30 1/2 dinner
play session, snoozing on couch or in crate
8:45 last pee break (she never wants to go out for this one)
9:00 to bed in her crate


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

DH and I lead a pretty structured life, so our schedule doesn't vary much.

6:15 - wake up, DH takes the dog out to potty and gives him breakfast; goes for a 15min walk
7:00 - I come downstairs and get some snuggle time on the couch while DH showers and gets ready
8:00 - both leave for work, dog goes in his crate
12:00 - I come home for lunch, let the dog out, feed him, we hang out while I eat lunch
12:40 - back to work, dog goes in his crate
5:00 - home from work, dog eats dinner and we go for ~1 hour walk with some fetch or flirt pole usually
6:00 until bedtime - hang around with the pup watching tv, making dinner, etc
10:00 - outside to potty and then bedtime

On Mondays and Tuesdays we typically have training classes in the evening. On Wednesday evening DH and I go out with friends, so Watson has to be in his crate most of the evening. On the weekends we're around most of the day so there's more play time and longer walks. I squeeze in some training sessions during the day, typically before work, during lunch, or later in the evening.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

My schedule is dependent on weather and what shift I am on at work. Generally it goes:

520am: BF gets up to get ready for work, Ranger jumps on bed to sleep with me until I get up (he used to go out for potty with the bf and get fed his breakfast, but he decided sleeping with mum is better). 
Sometime after 7:30 but before 9: potty and then breakfast. If I work later, we play outside or go for a walk or the dog park. 
15 minutes before work: Into crate with kong, chew, scattered biscuit, etc. 
If BF isn't sailing he gets out of his crate at 430 for potty, supper, and lounging until I get home. Otherwise he waits until I am home and he gets out then. I have a friend who comes and walks him during the day for a break if he'll be locked up for a long time (generally if I work 11-7 she comes and gets him at 4 and I pick him up from her when I am done). 
Evenings are either going to the dog park, for a long walk, to a friend's to hang out and training. 
Last time out is dependent on when I am going to sleep, which can be anywhere from 10pm -1am.

I just realized that my dog doesn't have a schedule at all. Each day can be completely different, but definitely includes a lot of fun.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Our weekdays are pretty structured, and usually go like this:

6 am - Alarm goes off. Give Luna a food-filled toy in the bedroom to keep herself busy while I get ready. Alternate getting ready with playing with her. Hubby usually sleeps in.
6:45 - 7:30 - Luna gets a ~15 min morning walk by either myself or hubby. We leave for work, and just leave water out for her. She doesn't eat much when she's alone. We've been leaving her free in the house for the past month, no crate anymore.
5 pm - Get home, go around the house to find what Luna chewed up that day, play with her for about 10 min, then take her for a 30-45 min walk.
6 pm - Luna's dinnertime, which she may or may not actually eat. Usually leave a food-filled toy hanging around for the rest of the night.
10 pm - Luna's night-time walk with hubby, 30-45 min. She usually gets hungry and eats after the walk.
11 or 11:30 pm - bedtime

Weekends are all over the place! We try to sleep in for as long as she lets us, then give her a longer morning walk, then usually 2 walks during the day, and one right before bed. We try to take her with us to as many places as we can.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

weekdays
5-5:30am get up and let dogs out to pee
dogs hang out with me till 6:15 while I get ready for work
6:15 make and feed the dogs breakfast
6:30 leash dogs coming to work with me and crate remaining 2
7am arrive at work and put dogs in respective play areas
12pm my lunch break, I let whoever is playing in the small room (Gyp and Baby) come into the break room with me
12:45 feed dogs with me supper (my mom feeds the ones at home at 2) 
1 send my dogs back to play area's
4 get off work, collect my dogs go home
4:30 ge t home, change, leash up my crew and go for a 60 min walk
5:30 get home and chill till bedtime. unless its Thursday then chill till 8pm then go to rally class lol

weekend are varied but generally consist of get up, let outside, feed breakfast, go outside and play fetch for an hour, leave dogs outside while I clean the house, play fetch for another hour, do more cleaning, go for a 2 hour walk, clean some animal cages, take Gem to park to practice, chill for a bit then go to agility.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I feed her 1/4 cup of food in the morning, crate her if I'm going to work or just leave her loose and crate her later if I go to work later in the day. She lies on the bed most of the day and some days I go for a walk or bike ride or do a little training or jumps outside. After work/before bed I feed her 3/8 cup of food and then play with her a little before we go to sleep and she sleeps under the covers beside me. Also when I crate her I usually give her a treat and/or some frozen stuff and she often gets fed in her crate too. She had a kong genius that I was filling up every day but I think she has a secret hiding place because that has disappeared along with two packages of mini powdered donuts... Gone without a trace.

I really need to walk her more, but she doesn't seem all that phased either way...


----------



## Dragonomine (Jun 4, 2013)

6:30 am alarm goes off. Dogs immediately climb on top of me to make sure I'm awake.
6:31 am I make it down the stairs without tripping over the dogs. Annabeth waits at the fridge door looking for her morning pineapple. Door to back yard is open, food and water are prepared and now for me... coffee ahhhh

And this is where the schedule ends. They go in an out as they please with a doggie door and fenced in yard. When they want to play with me they'll bark at me. They tend to lay beside me wherever I am. They're good dogs. No need to pen them up when I have to do errands. As I sit here on my laptop they're both laying on the couch with me asleep.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

6:30AM: My husband get's up to get ready for work, and Ma'ii promptly takes over his spot. We go back to sleep.

8AM: We wake up, dogs go out for a walk.

8:30AM - 9AM: Dogs eat breakfast.

9:30AM: I leave and head into town.

3PM: I come back, take the dogs out for another walk/short hike, let them burn off some energy off leash on the private property behind where we're staying.

4PM: Husband creature comes home  We go fetch dinner.

6PM -7PM: MOAR WALKS, only now with husband creature.

8PM: Chill out time, maybe some food, then off to bed.

Wash. Rinse. Repeat until something more exciting happens to break up the monotony.


----------



## Macee s mom (May 3, 2013)

Wake up at 7 take Macee out to pee and poop 
730 out the door to be at work by 8.
815 ish feed handful of food for breakfast with wet food. 
830 pick up her food. Leash her get older kids out the door and cool Los breakfast 
900 let macee out and play for a half hour
930 Los down for a nap and macee and I watch tv till 1130 
1130 take Macee out to potty and feed her lunch with she doesn't eat 
Play time inside or outside with her buddy a German Sheppard till 130 put kids down and take macee out for training and potty 
145 curls up next to me and watch tv
330 wake up and take macee potty. Older kids get home and play till 530 and I'm off'
535 potty and wait for me to eat 
630 play outside for a hour till Los go down 
800 dinner for macee most the time barely eats. Passes out on my bed till 10 or 11 when I have to carry her outside and make her potty then she passes out till 7am lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

We're kind of all over the place, it really just depends on day of week, time of year, weather, etc.

- Most week days, I get up at 7:30am, do my thing (bathroom, teeth, etc), then I bring Jackson outside for AM potty, come back in and give him his breakfast.
- He's home alone from 8:30-1 while I work.
- I come home and we decide what we wanna do lol... so it's either walk, hiking, dog park, pet store visit, beach, some new adventure, or just playing fetch at home.
- Dinner is sometime between 5-7 for both of us. Sometimes I go out to eat with family/friends, sometimes stay home.
- Evening is usually chill, either relaxing outside, on the computer, movie, whatever I decide to do.
- Last potty break typically around 10-10:30 and I lay down and am online or watching TV.

Most weekends we spend at my dads house (about 45 mins away) because there's a fence, a pool, and a gazillion other things for Jackson to do. But occasionally we're there during the week too so it just depends.

Also, any days off or weekends, we usually sleep in past 10am if we can. And potty break will be later the night before (so usually midnight or later).

And in the summer, we tend to have a lot of water related activities. Spring and Fall we pretty much hit up the local park 3-4 days a week and walk about 3-4 miles and do an hour in the dog park. But summer it's too hot. Winter we'll do lots of walking too, unless it's icy, or too blistery windy cold.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

From my POV since I am the one writing this...

I wake at 7AM (M-F) with only one day away from Roman...

At 8Am (after finishing breakfast & making Roman breakfast)
I let him in to take his breakfast... eggs usually.
He eats 2 nowadays... since he is human weight I perceive.

At 8 I also go out to clean his poppies and make sure he have water.
He has 2 of those big galvanized tub & a SS tubs for water.
I add ice when it gets too hot.

He will remain upstairs or catch the news downstairs with me.
Depending if I stay up or down... he would not leave my side for long.
He may play with me or nap a little....








"I" am his toy...

till 11:30 - 12:30... then I let him out and fill his kibble bowl outside.
I take lunch then too.

He is usually in again at 1 pm - 1:30...
He will wander downstairs where its cool to nap for up to 3 hours. 
Yup, he can be left alone now for 3 hrs to sleep... and I finish my chores, work, gardening etc.

After DD gets home around 4 pm...
Roman gets let out again while I prep for dinner.

Hubby usually takes him for a walk at around 6-7pm.








Neighbourhood walk... among the horse pastures.

After the walk is Roman's home cooked dinner meal.
And like hubby... he lives for the occasional dessert... natural ice cream, honeydew, yogurt, icees from water etc. 
Sometimes a homemade cookie or two from DD.

After the meal, he will proceed to hangout for games and bonding time with DH.







TV room of course.

While I scoop more poops of course.
Or...
If weather permits... a kid & hubby plus Roman playtime outside with Frisbee during day lite of course.

Around 10pm... Roman will usually have enough of us and beg to go back to his guard duties...

In between... if he really chooses to head out, he will also ring the bell to be let out.
(Occurs 2-3x daily... ringing the bell).

He has quite a set routine daily.

Weekends at least 1-2 mornings ( 9am - 1 pm) we take him for that long hike at our nearby park.
Sometimes some evenings, we also visit that park at off peak hours.








Roman loved the trails (3 hr hike)








Finished with a nice dip in the water.

Oh yeah... some "special" activities sometimes... like the recent balloon feast or a field day at a historic civil war park for icecream (coming up).








Weekend lunch, at least once we do our "fried chicken" or "famous Dave's naked ribs" so Roman can enjoy lunch with us for weekly special outings. Our park is a great place for such picnics.

Plus summer time... DH may also grill the whole day away a weekend day with Roman in tow as his helper.








Mmmmm ribs & meat plus more more meat.

Roman is the helper "taster" but of course.
(Oh and "naked" meat is a must!)

-----

Now... on my field work day when I do leave him, I do usually come home at lunch with a plain burger or two just for him & he loves that.

Yah... Roman is never all alone for too long anyways...


----------



## TinyTails (May 16, 2011)

7am: Wake up and shower while Deuce and Honey keep snoring away
7:30am: Wake them up and let them out to potty, feed the cats
7:40am: The pups eat the breakfast
They get let back out after eating for another 5 minutes or so then they head back to bed while I get ready
8:30am: Wake up to pups and head off to work - they come with me almost everyday
9-1pm I work while pups hang out in my office
1-2pm we take lunch which involves a walk and some playtime in the big dog run outside ( I work for a rescue)
2-5pm: back to work while pups snooze or chew a bone
Head home 
5:30pm: feed dogs and cats
5:45pm take them for a walk
Then they lounge around for the rest of the night, get let out in the backyard before bed. I work in the front office at work so they get to interact with lots of people and other dogs throughout the day


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

We have a weekly schedule, but each day is slightly different. 

Before he got hurt...

8:00 Wake up, potty, eat. Hubby leaves for the day.
After breakfast we hang out for a bit, I get ready for school/work, he takes a nap.
9:00 30 min walk.
9:40 He gets a frozen pumpkin cube or some other kind of treat for going in his crate. I leave for the day.
2:00 Hubby and I get home, sometimes we spend time on training. We do our at home things (homework, work work, etc.). Dog potties when he rings the bell
6:30 Kidogo gets dinner, we eat too
7:30 Hubby goes to his second job, Kidogo and I go on a 30 min walk. 
8:00 We play, he naps, I watch TV or do more homework/studying
10:30 We play again, then go potty, then we go to bed together. Kidogo gets to sleep on the bed with me.
2:30am Hubby comes home, Kidogo goes in his crate to sleep for the rest of the night


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Bump!:bump:


----------



## EagleRiverDee (Mar 14, 2011)

Weekdays (when both my DH and I have to work):
6:15a- wake up with the DH, have breakfast and go potty
6:25a- Go back to bed with me and snuggle
7:00a - Get up with me, hang out in the bathroom while I shower (she has to be supervised pretty much full time)
7:30a - Out to go potty
7:40a- into kennel with treat (usually peanut butter in Kong or something of that nature)
12:10p- I get home from work for lunch, let her out to go potty, play ball with her
12:40p- Back in kennel with another treat
5:15pm- 9:30pm: I get home from work, out for potty, 2-3 mile walk, obedience training work and playtime, dinner
9:30p- Bedtime

Weekends are a lot more flexible with a lot less kennel time. I try to work in a long hike one or both days on the weekend, sometimes an overnighter in the tent, as much playtime as I can fit in. When she's enrolled in training classes we go to that on Saturdays, but for now training is over until this fall so our weekends are pretty loose on scheduling.


----------

